# Eheim filter need help right away



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I was doing my weekly water change and now my filter is acting up its making grinding noises the propeller isnt working right like its wobbling around and theres black stuff like oil not sure what it is in the magnet part any body know whats going on I need this filter bad it off my 90 gal its a 2215Thanks alot Pat


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Well I was doing my weekly water change and now my filter is acting up its making grinding noises the propeller isnt working right like its wobbling around and theres black stuff like oil not sure what it is in the magnet part any body know whats going on I need this filter bad it off my 90 gal its a 2215Thanks alot Pat


There shouldn't be any oil in eheim filter. Are you sure it's oil? It could be some residue, deposits of stuff from filter itself. The impeller and its housing gets pretty messy over time, and it requires cleaning time to time.

What I did experience, when things starts wearing out, the noise starts after cleaning. In such case, you can change your impeller and shaft + bushings, and the noise will either disappear or minimized.

I'd first check the condition of all parts. Make sure shaft is not obviously worn out, both bushings are in place (either end of shaft).

When I purchased an old 2215, it was very loud and noisy after cleanup. I ended up purchasing impeller and shaft, and noise became far less but not whisper quiet.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The oily residue/build up is from the impeller rubbing up with sand or something creating a paste of impeller. Give the motor head assembly a good cleaning (and clean out the actual housing where the impeller sits) with a Q tip or something to really get in there. Usually noise is caused by something in the motor, either actually rubbing against it, or causing the impeller to be off balance and make a lot of noise.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> The oily residue/build up is from the impeller rubbing up with sand or something creating a paste of impeller. Give the motor head assembly a good cleaning (and clean out the actual housing where the impeller sits) with a Q tip or something to really get in there. Usually noise is caused by something in the motor, either actually rubbing against it, or causing the impeller to be off balance and make a lot of noise.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks I have cleaned the whole filter and sand may be the problem as the plecos are always stirring it up also noticed the cichlids carry some sand around and spit it out right by the intake tube .I think Ill go with a back filter they seem to be so much easier to clean.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

is your intake too close to the bottom?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Is the noise under control yet?

I believe canister filters such as Eheim 2215 requires less frequent cleaning/maintenance since the impeller pulls filtered water, while all HOB filters I know of pulls in unfiltered water (meang anything can get into the impeller housing, as long as it can go through the filter intake).

That is one reason many living creatures are found inside canister filter during cleaning while there's no such chance in HOB filter (likely be shredded by impeller).


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> is your intake too close to the bottom?


No the intake isnt near the bottom but the sand still fly around I have one cichlid thats just weird he swims around with sand in his mouth then spits it out near the top of the tank. I think Ill move him to another tank either that or hire a fish whisperer


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the suggestions I took it into big als the hole in the magnet part was to big worn out which was where the black residue was coming from its all up and running no more noise.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm glad to read that it was a simple fix and the filter is running properly again  

If sand is getting into the filter, I'd suggest putting a sponge of some sort on the intake strainer. I tend to use the ones made for the Mag-Drive water pumps.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

KevD said:


> I'm glad to read that it was a simple fix and the filter is running properly again
> 
> If sand is getting into the filter, I'd suggest putting a sponge of some sort on the intake strainer. I tend to use the ones made for the Mag-Drive water pumps.


Thanks I dont know why I didnt think of that must be getting old lol Pat


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

KevD said:


> I'm glad to read that it was a simple fix and the filter is running properly again
> 
> If sand is getting into the filter, I'd suggest putting a sponge of some sort on the intake strainer. I tend to use the ones made for the Mag-Drive water pumps.


In Eheim 2215 the impeller already hits only the filtered water. Will it really help to have intake strainer covered with something? 

If the sand is getting into impeller housing, it must be something really fine grained ones. Make sure there's enough filter floss in the stack.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I consider it a two step approach. The sponge on the intake strainer will help prevent coarser particles and food from entering the filter. The floss or fine filter pad should be used as the top media in the Eheim canister to trap finer material.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

conix67 said:


> In Eheim 2215 the impeller already hits only the filtered water. Will it really help to have intake strainer covered with something?
> 
> If the sand is getting into impeller housing, it must be something really fine grained ones. Make sure there's enough filter floss in the stack.


Filter floss can contract over time leaving gaps where it can be bypassed. Make sure to keep intakes off the ground, or use a prefilter sponge.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

KevD said:


> I consider it a two step approach. The sponge on the intake strainer will help prevent coarser particles and food from entering the filter. The floss or fine filter pad should be used as the top media in the Eheim canister to trap finer material.





ameekplec. said:


> Filter floss can contract over time leaving gaps where it can be bypassed. Make sure to keep intakes off the ground, or use a prefilter sponge.


Words to the wise. Fine sand will take down a filter in no time. Think of sand paper...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

KevD said:


> I consider it a two step approach. The sponge on the intake strainer will help prevent coarser particles and food from entering the filter. The floss or fine filter pad should be used as the top media in the Eheim canister to trap finer material.


I have a fine filter pad on top now and added a sponge just to be on the safe side.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Pat,

I hope the addition of a sponge and fine pad solves any problems  Be sure to rinse that sponge at least once a week in some tank water.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ditch the enhim go get a sponge filter and an air pump for $10 and your good to go


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> ditch the enhim go get a sponge filter and an air pump for $10 and your good to go


Um, that's like saying "Get rid of the dump truck and use a wheelbarrow." Each has it's place and uses but they aren't really interchangeable, at least not in the long term.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> Um, that's like saying "Get rid of the dump truck and use a wheelbarrow." Each has it's place and uses but they aren't really interchangeable, at least not in the long term.


You can say that again lol.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Um, that's like saying "Get rid of the dump truck and use a wheelbarrow." Each has it's place and uses but they aren't really interchangeable, at least not in the long term.

There, happy?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont think a 10 buck filter is going to do it on my 90 gal tank  Besides I have the old ones made in germany I wouldnt trade them for anything.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i dunno ive talked to some pretty sucessful breeders and they arnt using $100 canister filters on all of their tanks. and unless you replace your charcol every 2 weeks or whatever the time is all your doing with an enhime or a HOB is passing water though a sponge with benificial bacteria. same as a sponge filter. im not saying get a lil sponge from a 3 gal beta tank. if you have a large enough sponge you have the same media if not more then in a canister.. but thats just my 2 cents.... sure replace the dump truck with a wheel barrel if you can manage to find a wheel barrel with the same capacity of a dump truck and some how to move it...


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL, ya, get Tim The Toolman Taylor to power it for you.

Breeding is a different animal than community. Usually breeders use smaller bare bottom tanks 10 to 30 gallons, and I agree that that's where you use sponge filters. I use them in my breeding and fry tanks.

They wouldn't work in my 60 community tank for the simple reason that to be affective it'd need to be pretty big and / or I'd need several of them and it would look like, well, err, a breeding tank.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

fine i will admit... sponge filters (while i still insit will work as good as a canister) are not very attractive and also are alot noisier then a canister. but shouldnt every tank be a breeder tank? and for a 90 gal tank you would prolly need 2 sponges.i just visited a guys home who was using duel sponge filters on tanks as large as 120gal


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Not trying to put you down here. Of course a properly sized sponge filter or multiple sponge filters would work. I'm just not interested in using them for the reasons I mentioned. If it floats your boat and it works for you, go for it and more power to you. 

Cheers.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> Not trying to put you down here. Of course a properly sized sponge filter or multiple sponge filters would work. I'm just not interested in using them for the reasons I mentioned. If it floats your boat and it works for you, go for it and more power to you.
> 
> Cheers.


Ok Iam going to look dum here but what is a sponge filter is it HOB filter because i have some of them put i use poly fill in them which I find really handy if I start a new tank just rip part of it off and stick it the new filter.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A sponge filter is an air driven filter, which uses air bubbles going up a tube to draw water into the sponge, thus creating current through the sponge. The sponge gives a large surface area for bacteria to colonize.










IMO, they are ugly. I don't like them, and prefer to use canisters whenever possible due to the fact that you can fill them with a lot more media than any HOB can hold.
Also, with the sponges, you lose out a lot on current. And I don't know anybody that would want to use one in a DT. For a breeding tank, it's fine and dandy and does a great job, but for anything else, I'd go with a good canister.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> A sponge filter is an air driven filter, which uses air bubbles going up a tube to draw water into the sponge, thus creating current through the sponge. The sponge gives a large surface area for bacteria to colonize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ammekplec. tends to be a bit less diplomatic than me...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just sayin it like it is.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

cannister filters are the bigges POS in the market.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> cannister filters are the bigges POS in the market.


That depends on which ones you buy... I'm happy with my Eheims and my Rena.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> cannister filters are the bigges POS in the market.


You're a POS 

Seriously. Show me a sponge filter that can do this:





The Eheim Pro 3e is one crazy filter.

Besides that, like I already said, I personally very much dislike the look of sponge filters. I'm shallow like that. And they're noisy as hell. Oh, did I mention how ugly they are?


----------

